# Raging Bull



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

One of our customers brought in his Raging Bull today so I could try it out. I noticed a few things about the gun that I thought he needed to have checked out, but didn't say too much about it to him just yet (he's a regular, and I was also trying to sell him something, so I'll mention it later). Do any of you have this revolver, and if so, do you have any issues with your ejector rod? I'm just curious if this issue was his gun alone or if this was a larger issue.


----------



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

*RAging Bull in 480*

I have a 480 Bull and I've put 160 rds. through it with no problems. What sort of problem are you seeing?


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a Raging Bull in .500 Magnum and have experienced no problems with mine either. Sounds like it may just have been a problem with his particular one.


----------

